# How old



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

How old does a kid need to be to be able to deworm with safeguard


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't worm anybody until 3 months and that only if they are going to a new home. If they are going for meat we don't do anything.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We have one that's just about 3 months he eyelids were slightly pale so figured I'd worm her when it gets to where I actually need to do it it's not a bad kind of pale thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is also a good coccidia age. You may want to treat for coccidia.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok thanks but wouldnt the show feed we have treat for tht I use honor show chow impulse and I think it has a preventative in it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A fecal would tell you for sure. The preventative doesn't always work.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

i had two little ones with cocci! Prevent,,they were three months old..they went through hell..please do a fecal , that will tell for sure! It took three months to get them healthy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do a fecal for worms and cocci.


----------

